# Best bowl for food gulping



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

One of my V's literally inhales his food. He finishes 1 1/2 cups within about 45 seconds. Then he moves from his bowl to his sister's bowl and we have to stand guard because she won't defend it and keep him out of her food. (she is a slow eater who doesn't really love to eat)

Anyone on here use a bowl designed for slow eating? And, do they work? I've hard that some do and some don't.

What brand do you have? 

Thanks!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I put a small bowl (or cup) upside down in the dog's bowl. Mix the kibble up with a bit of peanut butter to make it sticky. We add green beans also. 

We also feed our female smaller portions and our male larger portions. The timing is about right. They also eat in different parts of the house.

RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you tried the Kong Wobbler?


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

Put an unopened can of soup in his bowl. He'll have to roll the can back and forth while eating which will slow him down.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They sell Anti-Gulping Bowls or large stainless steel balls that can be put in a regular bowl to slow down a dogs eating. You might try putting his dog food on a extra large cookie pan. Make sure it spread out. He will only be able to pick up a few pieces at a time.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Northmate-101027-Interactive-Feeder/dp/B009CKHXYU

http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/product.asp?itemid=4493&gclid=CIK_ruOox7sCFYw1QgodLCgANA


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We used the Kong Genius to feed Berkeley when he was injured (basically to make him more mentally tired) but it worked, it makes them eat slower.

http://www.wag.com/dog/p/kong-genius-mike-105582

It took two fillings to go through all his food.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Muffin baking trays or cupcake trays are simple and cheap solutions.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozkar,
I forgot the cupcake pan we used for Chloe to break the gulping habit. 

It worked splendidly.

RBD


----------



## Shasta Alli (Dec 19, 2013)

I just put double ended "shot" measuring cup in her food bowl that she had to work around. It really slowed her down. Even putting a pill vial in the bowl helps.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a word of warning, make sure that anything put in the bowls is too big to be swallowed. A cable installer was at my house one day during feeding time and commented how great my dogs were at their dishes - no gulping, etc... We have never had issues, so I hadn't given it any thought. He told me that someone had told him to put tennis balls in the food dish to help slow his dogs down. The dog ate the tennis balls too, and had to have surgery to remove them. 

I love the cupcake tin idea. We have used them for mental toys too - put a treat in a few of the wells and cover them up with tennis balls. The dogs have to move the balls to get the treats. Cheap and easy!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Vizsla Baby - It sounds exactly like my house. Dozer gulps it down in 30 seconds and Penny can take 20 min and then just walk away without finishing. She only eats enough to get what she needs from it. And she rarely isn't willing to share with her brother. Once in awhile when he's "stalking" her she'll turn around and bark at him. But that's rare. 

Anyhow, we used to put some of this nylabones and kongs in the bowl over his food so he had to work around them to get the kibble. It did help. Until we got Penny. Now, he's too eager to gulp his and get after hers. We should start doing the toys in the bowl again.

Good luck.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

A year ago when I rescued lance he was eating all of his food in less than 20 seconds yes seconds I was losing my mind how can you feel full if you eat for 20 seconds?
Answer I went to pet co and bought The Pet co Blue Slow Feed Plastic Bowl it was perfect for presenting dinner to Lance. The design let me get him to slow down at mealtime instead of gulping or practically inhaling his food. it was $9.50 for the vizsla size 4.5 cups and still going strong a year later


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I'll try a few of the cheap/free methods first and move on to the products suggested after that. Silly dogs!


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Real life this information like most came from Team Rudy 
Real pics real reflexions ;D

earned


----------

